# John Deere 950 clutch problems



## jabracco (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a 1984 John Deere 950 that has been running pretty good, but yesterday when I tried to start it, even after depressing the clutch, the tractor was still in gear. I checked the rod that connects the clutch pedal to the clutch and it was good. Before I order a new clutch and begin the ordeal of separating the tractor, I was wondering if anyone had any other possible ideas of what could be wrong. Thanks

Jeff


----------



## jackson101 (Apr 1, 2011)

If the clutch linkage moves and moves the proper distance, it seems to me the clutch MUST disengage, if it is not worn beyond secs. However, when you say that the tractor ran well, the last time you had it out, is puzzling, but not beyond the possibility of a worn out disc. Without seeing a diagram of your specific clutch, I start to wonder, what would make the clutch linkage appear to move correctly and NOT disengage the clutch. Perhaps the components for the clutch that you can't see "clutch fork"?


----------



## 950owner (Nov 7, 2011)

My JD950 is the same vintage as Jeff's and I've let it set in the rain for a while before and the clutch discs rust or corrode, stick together and the clutch won't release. There is an inspection port with 2 bolts on the clutch pedal side of the bell housing, once off you can get a long hefty screwdriver in there and pry them to free the discs up. It ain't easy. A good session of clutch slipping seems to help afterward.
Dick


----------

